# Please help with macros



## EOD (Oct 29, 2010)

Wats up everyone I figured out my maintenance calories,2090. So ima be ina 500cal deficiet. But I need help with mymacros. I'm an endomorph and react well to low carbs. Thanx alot guys.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 29, 2010)

^ I hope your a female because if 2090 is your maintance and your looking to go below maintance, this your looking to loose weight.

What are you stats?

I am not here to offend you but I am here to help.


----------



## Marat (Oct 29, 2010)

What method did you use to determine your maintenance?


----------



## EOD (Oct 29, 2010)

No femeale here pal, it was an equation that asked my height in Centimeters andweight in kilos if I remember correctly including age . That's what I got. I'm 5,6 21 and 180. About 12-13%bf. Thanx alot guys. I'm looking into my cutting diet for December.


----------



## Marat (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have some time until you want to start cutting, how about tracking your calories now and seeing how many you take in? You can determine your maintenance that way -- it's more accurate than using a calculator. It's unlikely that your maintenance is as low as the calculator suggests, about 2500 would probably be a more reasonable estimate.

Regarding the macros, keeping your protein at least 1-1.5g/ lb of lbm and your fat at least 0.5g/ lb of lbm is a good place to start. You can make up the rest of your calories however you'd like.

You have about 156# of lbm.


----------



## EOD (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanx for the help. What about my carbs? I think my maintenance maybe 2090, it's really hard for me to loose weight. Even on clenbuterol, ECA or mid dose t3. Seriously


----------



## EOD (Oct 29, 2010)

So dose that mean I have to drop to 160ish lb to be as lean as possible???


----------



## Marat (Oct 29, 2010)

At 160 pounds you'd have 2.5% bodyfat. At 173 pounds you would be at 10%. The latter figure is a bit more realistic. 

You can make up the remainder of the calories with carbs if you'd like.


----------



## EOD (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanx alot Marat ur the shit. Whenever I'm on cycle I dnt loose weight atall but I manage to get leaner. But when my buddies or sum logs that I have read everybody actually looses weight. Why dnt I? Which is why I think my maintenance IS 2090 cal...


----------



## Phineas (Oct 30, 2010)

I doubt your maintenance is that low. I have about 175-177 lbs LBM and my maintenance is 3,000-3,200.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 30, 2010)

Provide a layout of what you are eating daily.
For example:

Meal 1.......
Meal 2.......

and so on.


----------



## EOD (Oct 30, 2010)

Breakfat:6 white 1 yolk meal 2rotein half cup cottage cheese meal 3:8oz chkn veggies meal4:same as meal 2 and meal 5 same as meal 3. Possibly a shake b4 bed. Oatmeal with breakfast twice a week. Wat u guys think? Thanks this helps alot


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 30, 2010)

Are you sure youre not calculating BMR as your maintenance? about 2000 cals for BMR with your stats would be close. your maintenance should be around 2800+/- depending on how active you are.

A far as macros, what are your goals? I know you said cutting. A good start would be 50%protein, 30%Fat (Good fats), and 20% carbs. You can adjust the protein and carbs but I woul keep fats at 25-20%


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 31, 2010)

EOD said:


> Breakfat:6 white 1 yolk
> meal 2rotein half cup cottage cheese
> meal 3:8oz chkn veggies
> meal4:same as meal 2
> ...


 I think its garbage and it explains why you thinking the way you are

NO fats, NO carbs and low protien = failure to gian muscle


----------



## Built (Oct 31, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Are you sure youre not calculating BMR as your maintenance? about 2000 cals for BMR with your stats would be close. your maintenance should be around 2800+/- depending on how active you are.
> 
> A far as macros, what are your goals? I know you said cutting. A good start would be 50%protein, 30%Fat (Good fats), and 20% carbs. You can adjust the protein and carbs but I woul keep fats at 25-20%



A better start would be to ignore the ratios entirely and go by lean mass:
Protein at least a gram per pound lbm 
fat at least half a gram per pound lbm
fibre - aim for 25g
Carbs - whatever's comfortable. 

Run a deficit to lose, a surplus to gain. 

Most reasonably fit, no-obese folks maintain on about 13 - 15 x their bodyweight. 



Conrad415 said:


> I think its garbage and it explains why you thinking the way you are
> 
> NO fats, NO carbs and low protien = failure to gian muscle



^ that.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 31, 2010)

Built said:


> A better start would be to ignore the ratios entirely and go by lean mass:
> Protein at least a *1-1.5 *gram per pound lbm
> fat at least half a gram per pound lbm
> fibre - aim for 25g
> ...


 Had to add the *bold*..IMO


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanx alot guy, extremly helpfull. Conrad, can u write me out a diet to follow? I'm sure u know way more than me by the way u answer my Q. Thanx again everyone


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

EOD said:


> Thanx alot guy, extremly helpfull. Conrad, can u write me out a diet to follow? I'm sure u know way more than me by the way u answer my Q. Thanx again everyone



Teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. 
Not to be a dick, but try figuring this out for yourself. Use All Things Food and Diet - FatSecret or FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal You'll be a lot more wiser by doing it this way. 
Built's recommendation is my standard place to start. You need to find a comfort zone of where your carbs are best used. I only carb up once a week and usually with a pizza and a piece of cake. All the other times, I go keto and hover around 1.5g of protein and .5g of fat. Carbs usually hit a base of around 40-60g a day. I'm most comfortable around that area. I also employ an 18 hour intermittent fast once or twice a week.


----------



## Built (Oct 31, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Built said:
> 
> 
> > A better start would be to ignore the ratios entirely and go by lean mass:
> ...



Why? I don't see why there needs to be a target for carbs.


----------



## LAM (Oct 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I doubt your maintenance is that low. I have about 175-177 lbs LBM and my maintenance is 3,000-3,200.



i probably have about 210-215lb of LBM right now and might consume 2500-3000 cals daily.  but my level of activity is extremely low right now and just about all of the work that I do is low intensity in nature


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 31, 2010)

EOD said:


> Thanx alot guy, extremly helpfull. Conrad, can u write me out a diet to follow? I'm sure u know way more than me by the way u answer my Q. Thanx again everyone


No, I can not do that. It would not be fair to my clients.


Built said:


> Why? I don't see why there needs to be a target for carbs.


 Your right, there is *no need* but if I did not get a "ballpark" number in there for him to start with...he would be lost. Just trying to help a fellow member out.


----------



## Built (Oct 31, 2010)

See it wouldn't be any kind of a ballpark for me. Isn't the OP trying to lean out?


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 1, 2010)

Built said:


> See it wouldn't be any kind of a ballpark for me. Isn't the OP trying to lean out?


 

If it is true that the OP is 56", 180 lb and 12-13% bf...then fat : muscle ratio is a but high. The OP is at a good baseline to build muscle for a while IMO.


To answer your question...yes


----------



## EOD (Nov 1, 2010)

Conrad,ursaying my muscle to fat ratio is bad as in too much fat? Also thanx for all the help guys. So what ur saying is bulk up? What would u do if u wer me? Trust me I'm here to learn. Thanx everyone.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 1, 2010)

EOD said:


> Conrad,ursaying my muscle to fat ratio is bad as in too much fat? Also thanx for all the help guys. So what ur saying is bulk up? What would u do if u wer me? Trust me I'm here to learn. Thanx everyone.


 Never said it was bad. Never said it bulk.


I *suggest* staying where you are but get a better diet and lifting program. Review the post above made by member and then come back.


----------



## Built (Nov 1, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> If it is true that the OP is 56", 180 lb and 12-13% bf...then fat : muscle ratio is a but high. The OP is at a good baseline to build muscle for a while IMO.
> 
> 
> To answer your question...yes


I agree, 12% bodyfat is a good place for muscle gain. 

Still, you're suggesting carb consumption should be 1.5 - 2.5 /lb LBM. This may not be particularly comfortable if the OP has a tendency toward fat gain. For me, carb consumption on average is lower than a gram per pound LBM. For some, it's going to be higher, and for some even lower than I run them, but I'd hardly suggest a target for carbs when clearly there is none.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 1, 2010)

Built said:


> I agree, 12% bodyfat is a good place for muscle gain.
> 
> Still, you're suggesting carb consumption should be 1.5 - 2.5 /lb LBM. This may not be particularly comfortable if the OP has a tendency toward fat gain. For me, carb consumption on average is lower than a gram per pound LBM. For some, it's going to be higher, and for some even lower than I run them, but I'd hardly suggest a target for carbs when clearly there is none.


 I am not going to argue with that statement Built; you have a valid point. 

But my reasoning behind that is, I am *assuming* that OP that steered away from carbs almost completely and has been for a while. I think it would be benefical for OP the get on carbs (almost like a carb up) slowly for a week or two then come back and re-evaluate the diet.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> I am not going to argue with that statement Built; you have a valid point.
> 
> But my reasoning behind that is, I am *assuming* that OP that steered away from carbs almost completely and has been for a while. I think it would be benefical for OP the get on carbs (almost like a carb up) slowly for a week or two then come back and re-evaluate the diet.



Explain why you think carbs are necessary.


----------



## EOD (Nov 1, 2010)

I would also like for u to explain Conrad...


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Explain why you think carbs are necessary.


 


EOD said:


> I would also like for u to explain Conrad...


 
Never said they were necessary but have you been on a diet without carbs or a very low carb for a long period of time? How did you feel? Did you build muscle? Did you have any sort of carb up days, reigemen or etc?

I have nothing against keto style or low carb diets and I think it can be beneficial at certain times.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Never said they were necessary but have you been on a diet without carbs or a very low carb for a long period of time? How did you feel? Did you build muscle? Did you have any sort of carb up days, reigemen or etc?
> .



But you havent explained your rationale. Please do. All you did was a question right back. Explain.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> But you havent explained your rationale. Please do. All you did was a question right back. Explain.


 
We all have our own rationals on things. Whether it is diet, training, bodybuilding or even life. No one will ever agree with everyone.

I can see where this is going and I apologize to the OP for giving you suggestions or any kind of help. I guess I am wasting my clients money and the success rate they have is all false.

But I am sure some of you will disagree but here you go:


Carbohydrates are one of the main fuels for your muscles and brain. If your body does not have any use for the glucose, it is converted into glycogen and stored it in the liver and muscles as an energy reserve. 

If you eat a low carb diet, it is less efficient for your body to store glycogen in your body. You may notice an energy drain if you do not watch it. A glycogen drain will make you may feel listless and uninterested in exercising. 

When you reduce your carbohydrate calories, your body will start to use up glycogen stores. Low glycogen forces your body to switch to using more body fat for energy and begin converting amino acids from proteins to fuel. Using fats and amino acids this way is inefficient - it pulls amino acids away from proteins. This has additional negative effects and potentially weakens your immune defenses. The amino acids and minerals found in protein are necessary in muscular development. Carbohydrates, especially complex carbohydrates are the most effecient fuel source for muscles and brain.

If you feel as if you woudl like to continues, then please contact me via PM. I am through with this thread.


----------



## Built (Nov 1, 2010)

No need to be through with it - nobody's mad here.

My guidelines offer minimums for protein and fat, nothing more. Carbohydrate intake is a matter of personal preference and comfort. I'm fine with that. But Conrad, you kinda "corrected" my post and made it seem as though there is a recommended minimum for carbs, when there really is none. There isn't a maximum for them, either, or for any of the macronutrients - provided you remain within your calorie-limit.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> We all have our own rationals on things. Whether it is diet, training, bodybuilding or even life. No one will ever agree with everyone.
> 
> I can see where this is going and I apologize to the OP for giving you suggestions or any kind of help. I guess I am wasting my clients money and the success rate they have is all false.
> 
> ...


Then how is it I am able to continue growing on a low carb diet with higher fats and 40-60g of carbs a day? 
And by the way, this is a forum. You discuss opinions in forums. You back it up. To shy away from a thread because you were asked to back up an assertion without any rhyme or reason is a pussy move. Just saying.


----------



## EOD (Nov 2, 2010)

Dnt take it so personal Conrad. I appreciate the help bro. I'll keep wrking on the diet and come back.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 2, 2010)

Not offended OP, and nothing is taken personal.


----------



## Arra (Nov 2, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> When you reduce your carbohydrate calories, your body will start to use up glycogen stores. Low glycogen forces your body to switch to using more body fat for energy and *begin converting amino acids from proteins to fuel*. Using fats and amino acids this way is inefficient - it pulls amino acids away from proteins. This has additional negative effects and potentially weakens your immune defenses. The amino acids and minerals found in protein are necessary in muscular development. Carbohydrates, especially complex carbohydrates are the most effecient fuel source for muscles and brain.


I think you're thinking of ketones, which are a byproduct of fat, not of protein and fat, as originally thought. You're actually in a decreased state of catabolism while in ketosis. (if you're eating 20-35+% protein)


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2010)

Arra said:


> I think you're thinking of ketones, which are a byproduct of fat, not of protein and fat, as originally thought. You're actually in a decreased state of catabolism while in ketosis. (if you're eating 20-35+% protein)


Thank you for this Arra. 
Ketosis happens when we starve - it's a protective mechanism to conserve muscle. I rely upon it heavily while dieting, for this and for the improved satiety it affords me.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Thank you for this Arra.
> Ketosis happens when we starve - it's a protective mechanism to conserve muscle. I rely upon it heavily while dieting, for this and for the improved satiety it affords me.



THIS!!
Good job Arra!


----------

